# Brix conversion



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

* {Plato/(258.6-([Plato/258.2]*227.1)}+1 = Specific gravity

Or ballpark it and multiply by four to get GUs: 10 Balling = 1.040 

Here's a table you can print for reference:
http://www.fermsoft.com/gravbrix.php

Or use a cheater, here's one of the many out there: http://fredx.org/brewing/convert.php

*


----------

